# My Doordash Experiences as a Customer



## The Gift of Fish

I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.

Of the four times I have ordered it:

- One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
- One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
- One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
- The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.

Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.

Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


----------



## ANT 7

Sounds like my experience as an Uber pax in Miami last summer which I posted about here.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

ANT 7 said:


> Sounds like my experience as a Uber pax in Miami last summer which I posted about here.


If the delivery instructions were like Mission-Impossible - deactivate the perimeter alarm, avoid infrared beams, scale down a cliff wall and then scuba dive down 100 feet to my door then I'd understand some difficulty.

But "drive to the end of the road and stop"... seems quite straightforward to me.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

They sent me a bag and a red card and said good luck. Luckily I’m not a moron and can follow delivery instructions. Results may vary if I’m not your driver.


----------



## LazyBumBunny

That's the service you get when said company pays $3 per delivery. You be glad the driver didn't eat you!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

LazyBumBunny said:


> That's the service you get when said company pays $3 per delivery. You be glad the driver didn't eat you!


As mentioned above, I already realise the quality of service is exceptionally low. My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


----------



## radikia

Again !


LazyBumBunny said:


> That's the service you get when said company pays $3 per delivery. You be glad the driver didn't eat you!


----------



## waldowainthrop

The question is: does @The Gift of Fish live in a prison or a gated community?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Me thinks you eat too much pizza 😉

Seriously though, doesn't surprise me, it's one of the lowest barrier to entry jobs out there.


----------



## kingcorey321

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


Its not the drivers fault . Its yours. This is america you need to learn 5 different languages . 
Now seriousness the app should have a setting for other languages and these drivers could read the trip instructions .
If they cant read it then its not helpful . They are doing there part working hard paying taxes .


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


Hey man no offense but if Im picking up at a little ceasers I already lost respect for the customer because that "pizza" is garbage. Im delivering with the assumption that it doesnt really matter what I do or when I get there. Because whatever slack jawed yokel is ordering Little Ceasers probably wouldnt know the difference between good customer service and bad customer service anyway&#128514;&#128521;


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> Im delivering with the assumption that it doesnt really matter what I do or when I get there


I"m with you on crappy pizza places...but.....would you really accept an order and either read and ignore 'instructions' or not read at all? Please, please say that ain't so......


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> I"m with you on crappy pizza places...but.....would you really accept an order and either read and ignore 'instructions' or not read at all? Please, please say that ain't so......


Nah man I was just joking because the OP admitted he eats Little Ceasars. Usually the more specific the instructions the easier the delivery is. You'd just be making things harder on yourself by ignoring them.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


Unfortunately these kinds of stories will become common in the near future. If the economy continues to trend downward unemployment will continue to rise. This will be exploited by all the gig companies. A pool of desperate driver's willing to deliver meals cross town for $4-$5 in inclimate weather. It will become standard to see your driver pulling up with a cracked windshield, a cloud of black smoke coming from the tailpipe, and all the seals broken on your dinner bag. How else are they expected to afford 3 square meals a day?


----------



## waldowainthrop

SHalester said:


> I"m with you on crappy pizza places...but.....would you really accept an order and either read and ignore 'instructions' or not read at all? Please, please say that ain't so......


@mch is one of the few people on this forum I'd trust to deliver me anything, up to and including drugs.


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> You'd just be making things harder on yourself by ignoring them.


amen. BUT, I have to say a large number of drivers do either ignore or don't read at all the added instructions. I enter 'no need to knock or press bell'. What happens? Yup, they press the ring doorbell. &#128546; I already know they are there from the ring video and the motion alert, so no need button press. Habits I guess, or they don't read. oh well.

BUT I knew you would read them and do your best to understand 'em. Otherwise the world would have stopped spinning......


----------



## smithers54

I once had instructions that were 4 paragraphs long. Quite honestly they didn't make any sense to me...lol...I have ordered as well and have them deliver pizza like it was a library book.


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> As mentioned above, I already realise the quality of service is exceptionally low. My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


Training? Oh yea sure. When I signed up they sent me a plane ticket to go visit coroorate headquarters and I spent a week at their training facility doing simulated deliveries with a skilled instructor.


----------



## ashlee2004

smithers54 said:


> I once had instructions that were 4 paragraphs long. Quite honestly they didn't make any sense to me...lol...I have ordered as well and have them deliver pizza like it was a library book.


How do you have your library books delivered? &#129300;


----------



## smithers54

I said LIKE a library book..as in not flat a upright position....smart ....


----------



## mch

smithers54 said:


> I said LIKE a library book..as in not flat a upright position....smart ....


They must have missed "pizza day" at the training facility. We spent 5 hours in a classroom learning about the scientific properties of hot cheese


----------



## smithers54

yea they must of. When all the topping were off the pizza....you know it tastes great...lol


mch said:


> They must have missed "pizza day" at the training facility. We spent 5 hours in a classroom learning about the scientific properties of hot cheese


BTW I though this forum was for drivers.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Unfortunately these kinds of stories will become common in the near future. If the economy continues to trend downward unemployment will continue to rise. This will be exploited by all the gig companies. A pool of desperate driver's willing to deliver meals cross town for $4-$5 in inclimate weather. It will become standard to see your driver pulling up with a cracked windshield, a cloud of black smoke coming from the tailpipe, and all the seals broken on your dinner bag. How else are they expected to afford 3 square meals a day?


One of the less able drivers was driving a late model Mercedes. I don't think it's bank balance that is the problem with these delivery drivers. I think it's more of a lack of common sense.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

The Gift of Fish said:


> One of the less able drivers was driving a late model Mercedes. I don't think it's bank balance that is the problem with these delivery drivers. I think it's more of a lack of common sense.


Excellent point. &#128077;


----------



## Kiwi driver

SHalester said:


> I"m with you on crappy pizza places...but.....would you really accept an order and either read and ignore 'instructions' or not read at all? Please, please say that ain't so......


if the instructions are to complex I just cancel.

Also most food delivery drivers are immigrants from my experience


----------



## SHalester

Kiwi driver said:


> if the instructions are to complex I just cancel.


"don't ring the bell. don't knock"

Leave at door IS selected.


----------



## Kiwi driver

SHalester said:


> "don't ring the bell. don't knock"
> 
> Leave at door IS selected.


Don't ring doorbell
Don't knock
Just throw the bag from your car to my lawn, my dog will collect it


----------



## SHalester

Kiwi driver said:


> Just throw the bag from your car to my lawn, my dog will collect it


yeah, no. Sorry it's too complex? idk, leave at door seems simple.


----------



## mch

Kiwi driver said:


> Don't ring doorbell
> Don't knock
> Just throw the bag from your car to my lawn, my dog will collect it


Thats what Im talking about&#128514;

I have a moon roof and I want to try and perfect the Kareem Abdul Jabbar sky hook. Its all in the wrist!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

mch said:


> Hey man no offense but if Im picking up at a little ceasers I already lost respect for the customer because that "pizza" is garbage. Im delivering with the assumption that it doesnt really matter what I do or when I get there. Because whatever slack jawed yokel is ordering Little Ceasers probably wouldnt know the difference between good customer service and bad customer service anyway&#128514;&#128521;


Ok, so that's one vote for, "I don't give a crap how I do this job", rather than, "I don't know how to do this crap job". Interesting.

I suppose the drivers are a mixture of the two types.


----------



## Kiwi driver

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. Sorry it's too complex? idk, leave at door seems simple.


Depends where the door is &#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish

mch said:


> Training? Oh yea sure. When I signed up they sent me a plane ticket to go visit coroorate headquarters and I spent a week at their training facility doing simulated deliveries with a skilled instructor.


Great! If you get recalled for refresher training please make sure you take a few of your colleagues with you!


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok, so that's one vote for, "I don't give a crap how I do this job", rather than, "I don't know how to do this crap job". Interesting.
> 
> I suppose the drivers are a mixture of the two types.


Reality is if you live in a gated complex get the guard to collect it and get from him or go the gate yourself. I know your sitting in apartment 305 tracking the order the whole way!

I used to live in a gated block, I just went to the gate - saves ****ing around


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok, so that's one vote for, "I don't give a crap how I do this job", rather than, "I don't know how to do this crap job". Interesting.
> 
> I suppose the drivers are a mixture of the two types.


Can we get back to what's important here. Little Caesars?

Hopefully you're using it as bait to trap nuissence animals on your property and not actually eating it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Kiwi driver said:


> Reality is if you live in a gated complex get the guard to collect it and get from him or go the gate yourself. I know your sitting in apartment 305 tracking the order the whole way!


No, I'm not sitting in apartment 305. If you'd read my post you would have seen:


> To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.


Priceless! &#128514; &#129315; :roflmao: A thread about delivery drivers not reading delivery instructions, and we get a delivery driver who doesn't read the thread! Ha haaa haaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I'm not sitting in apartment 305. If you'd read my post you would have seen:
> 
> Priceless! &#128514; &#129315; :roflmao: A thread about delivery drivers not reading delivery instructions, and we get a delivery driver who doesn't read the thread! Ha haaa haaaaaaaaaa!


is the guard your partner by any chance authorising you're spend ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

kingcorey321 said:


> Its not the drivers fault . Its yours. This is america you need to learn 5 different languages .
> Now seriousness the app should have a setting for other languages and these drivers could read the trip instructions .
> If they cant read it then its not helpful .


Google Translate?



Kiwi driver said:


> is the guard your partner by any chance authorising you're spend ?


No, I have no connection with any of the guards at the gate.


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Google Translate?
> 
> 
> No, I have no connection with any of the guards at the gate.


Why don't you just your order left with the guard ?

your mindset is wrong, just do a little your end and everything becomes easier. You can't control what driver you get - but you can control your own actions....


----------



## The Gift of Fish

mch said:


> Can we get back to what's important here. Little Caesars?
> 
> Hopefully you're using it as bait to trap nuissence animals on your property and not actually eating it.


No, for that I'd use your wit. It's guaranteed to be blunt and non-lethal to them!



Kiwi driver said:


> Why don't you just your order left with the guard ?
> 
> your mindset is wrong, just do a little your end and everything becomes easier. You can't control what driver you get - but you can control your own actions....


Because the guard hut is half a mile from where I live. Next question.


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, for that I'd use your wit. It's guaranteed to be blunt and non-lethal to them!
> 
> Because the guard hut is half a mile from where I live. Next question.


have the guard bring it to you then on a horse riding along a red carpet &#128514;


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, for that I'd use your wit. It's guaranteed to be blunt and non-lethal to them!
> 
> Because the guard hut is half a mile from where I live. Next question.


Sounds like you need to get on the phone with door dash and ask to speak to the manager.


----------



## Kiwi driver

mch said:


> Sounds like you need to get on the phone with door dash and ask to speak to the manager.


suspect real name is Karen


----------



## The Gift of Fish

mch said:


> Sounds like you need to get on the phone with door dash and ask to speak to the manager.


Again, reading comprehension. I already called them to get the refund.



Kiwi driver said:


> have the guard bring it to you then on a horse riding along a red carpet &#128514;


No, he's paid to raise and lower the gate. Whereas the delivery driver is the one who delivers. Confusing, perhaps, but that's the way it is.


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, reading comprehension. I already called them to get the refund.
> 
> 
> No, he's paid to raise and lower the gate. Whereas the delivery driver is the one who delivers. Confusing, perhaps, but that's the way it is.


Did you have the manager on speed dial?


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, reading comprehension. I already called them to get the refund.
> 
> 
> No, he's paid to raise and lower the gate. Whereas the delivery driver is the one who delivers. Confusing, perhaps, but that's the way it is.


do you work as an accountant by any chance? Your level of pedantic is astounding


----------



## The Gift of Fish

mch said:


> Did you have the manager on speed dial?


No, I don't have the manager on speed dial. Next question.


Kiwi driver said:


> do you work as an accountant by any chance? Your level of pedantic is astounding


Ask pedantic questions / make pedantic comments, get pedantic answers! &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I don't have the manager on speed dial. Next question.
> 
> Ask pedantic questions / make pedantic comments, get pedantic answers! &#129335;‍♂


your stupid enough to think you can change the quality of unknown delivery drivers working for peanuts.

when all you have to do is work out how to make it easier your end (the one aspect you can change)


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Does Little Caesar charge extra for mouse poop or is it included for free?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Kiwi driver said:


> your stupid enough to think you can change the quality of unknown delivery drivers working for peanuts.
> 
> when all you have to do is work out how to make it easier your end (the one aspect you can change)


Again, reading comprehension. At no point did I say that I can change the quality of unknown drivers. Take @mch, for example. He underwent a week's training at corporate headquarters and _still_ throws the food out of his sunroof. And that's after a week's specialised, high-intensity training! No.... I believe there's no hope for you fellers. None at all.

BTW, I'm not going to insult you or call you stupid. When you do that it's the first sign that, you know, you're getting slightly riled and/or agitated. Take a chill pill, dude! Have someone read the instructions on the bottle to you first, mind! &#129315;


----------



## waldowainthrop

My trick is calling everyone on this site a moron and then I do it to myself as well to let me know I mean business.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

waldowainthrop said:


> My trick is calling everyone on this site a moron and then I do it to myself as well to let me know I mean business.


It's funny how seriously some people take this forum and the nonsense written in it.


----------



## mch

waldowainthrop said:


> My trick is calling everyone on this site a moron and then I do it to myself as well to let me know I mean business.


A trick you brazenly stole from me!


----------



## ashlee2004

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


It's not that drivers are unskilled. It's that we didn't sign up for a flippin escape room.

If it involves going through a door with a code that I do not have, navigating through an apartment complex beyond what a GPS can handle, going to any area of a residential home other than the front porch, or making a phone call "upon arrival in order to receive delivery instructions", then guess what? I'm leaving your food at the DOOR, and then DASHing off. You are welcome for providing exactly the service you were promised.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

ashlee2004 said:


> It's not that drivers are unskilled. It's that we didn't sign up for a flippin escape room.
> 
> If it involves going through a door with a code that I do not have, navigating through an apartment complex beyond what a GPS can handle, going to any area of a residential home other than the front porch, or making a phone call "upon arrival in order to receive delivery instructions", then guess what? I'm leaving your food at the DOOR, and then DASHing off. You are welcome for providing exactly the service you were promised.


None of the above is relevant to my post, but I would agree that any of the occurrences you mention would be justification for dumping the food.


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, reading comprehension. At no point did I say that I can change the quality of unknown drivers. Take @mch, for example. He underwent a week's training at corporate headquarters and _still_ throws the food out of his sunroof. And that's after a week's specialised, high-intensity training! No.... I believe there's no hope for you fellers. None at all.
> 
> BTW, I'm not going to insult you or call you stupid. When you do that it's the first sign that, you know, you're getting slightly riled and/or agitated. Take a chill pill, dude! Have someone read the instructions on the bottle to you first, mind! &#129315;


Yawn, took you so long to lighten up , did you just smoke some weed..


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> None of the above is relevant to my post, but I would agree that any of the occurrences you mention would be justification for dumping the food.


I see you've met my instructor and mentor @ashlee2004



Kiwi driver said:


> Yawn, took you so long to lighten up , did you just smoke some weed..


Do you guys get good weed in New Zealand?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Kiwi driver said:


> Yawn, took you so long to lighten up , did you just smoke some weed..


No, I keep things light. It's not worth insulting people over forum posts, lol.

And no, I don't do drugs. I don't look down on people who smoke pot, though.


----------



## Kiwi driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I keep things light. It's not worth insulting people over forum posts, lol.
> 
> And no, I don't do drugs. I don't look down on people who smoke pot, though.


what a bore


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Kiwi driver said:


> what a bore


You're free to leave the discussion at any time!


----------



## kingcorey321

The Gift of Fish said:


> Google Translate?
> 
> 
> No, I have no connection with any of the guards at the gate.


Not not google translate . On uber you can change the app to any language you like .
Why does dd and gh not have this feature ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

kingcorey321 said:


> Not not google translate . On uber you can change the app to any language you like .
> Why does dd and gh not have this feature ?


They probably figure that drivers don't read order instructions anyway, so it's not worth the development cost.


----------



## Jo3030

LazyBumBunny said:


> That's the service you get when said company pays $3 per delivery. You be glad the driver didn't eat you!


Basically.
You get what you pay for.

Or in this case, don't pay for.



The Gift of Fish said:


> As mentioned above, I already realise the quality of service is exceptionally low. My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


No training, bubs.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Jo3030 said:


> No training, bubs.


So it seems, toots.


----------



## Woohaa

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


You ask quite a lot from min wage workers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Woohaa said:


> You ask quite a lot from min wage workers.


Yes, I realise they are poorly paid by DD. Which is why I tipped each worker $4. That, plus the $3 that a driver said above they get paid by DD, makes $7. For a less than 2 mile drive, one freeway exit, from the pizza place to my residence. It's a 5 minute drive, so 15 minutes total work for $7. Or $28/hour equivalent. Seems reasonable to me.

But yes, even with this, I agree with you completely - following order instructions is indeed too difficult for these workers and it makes the food delivery companies a non-viable option for customers. Lesson learned!


----------



## Parrog72

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


One of customer i hate to deliver. Complaining about everything. If u don't like it , go pick up yourself *****.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Parrog72 said:


> One of customer i hate to deliver. Complaining about everything. If u don't like it , go pick up yourself bi t ch...


Charming! You _must_ come to my next dinner party!


----------



## sellkatsell44

Whatever happened to Costco pizza


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> Whatever happened to Costco pizza


That's only for date night. Delivery pizza exceeds the budget.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


The problem is that you are getting non-english speaking (or reading) drivers. They simply follow the GPS and when things aren't exactly right with the GPS (Guard gate, apartment complex, long driveway, multiple entrances, etc), there is no way in hell that the non english speaking driver's can figure out what you need and where you are.

There is a simple way to solve this.

Put a nice $10 tip on the pizza order. The good driver's will not decline an order that pays well and you will get fantastic service.

What is happening now is that all of the good drivers are declining that $5 order. That leaves the non-english speaking drivers. They will pick up any delivery even if it's $3.25. You are truly getting what you pay for.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's only for date night. Delivery pizza exceeds the budget.


This sentence has my head spinning.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Bob Reynolds said:


> They simply follow the GPS and when things aren't exactly right with the GPS (Guard gate, apartment complex, long driveway, multiple entrances, etc), there is no way in hell that the non english speaking driver's can figure out what you need and where you are.


Not so - they stop half a mile short of the pin, at the guard hut. The pin is accurately placed at the end of the road, yet they don't drive to it.



sellkatsell44 said:


> This sentence has my head spinning.


I do have that effect on the laydeez.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not so - they stop half a mile short of the pin, at the guard hut. The pin is accurately placed at the end of the road, yet they don't drive to it.


They aren't following the pin. They are following the GPS which most likely takes them to the guard gate. Again if you tip $10 then you will get good drivers that will get your order to you and will communicate with you, in English, whenever there is a question. The non-english speaking drivers won't call and won't answer the phone or a text and they will often get stuck at a gate and not be able to get past it.


----------



## mch

Parrog72 said:


> One of customer i hate to deliver. Complaining about everything. If u don't like it , go pick up yourself bi t ch...


Hell yea!

Heres my ideal delivery. I crank Sweet Georgia Brown (that harlem globe trotters song) on the radio as I turn down the street. I slow down but dont stop. A guy is standing on his porch. He gives me a wave, I give him a nod of acknowledgement back. He raises his hand and I take his bag of cheeseburgers and sky hook them into the air through my moon roof. The bag spins perfectly through the air and softly lands right in his hand without him having to move it. He smiles and gives me a thumbs up. I do the same and drive off into the sunset.

That's how its done!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Bob Reynolds said:


> They aren't following the pin.


Clearly!


> They are following the GPS which most likely takes them to the guard gate.


No, they just don't drive to the pin. The address on all maps I have seen comes up correctly at the location of my residence. I do not live in a complex - the guard hut doesn't even appear on any map.


> Again if you tip $10 then you will get good drivers that will get your order to you and will communicate with you, in English, whenever there is a question.


Unlikely.. I see no reason why the less able drivers would reject higher-tippped requests.


> The non-english speaking drivers won't call and won't answer the phone or a text and they will often get stuck at a gate and not be able to get past it.


No, they get through the gate fine. Then they just stop there. As I mentioned, the first deliverer did read the instructions in his app, and when I met him at the end of the road he said, "Thanks for including those instructions - it made it really easy!". Which proves that it's not a GPS issue - it's simply a case of the drivers not reading or not understanding the instructions.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Does Little Caesar charge extra for mouse poop or is it included for free?


I never have had Little Caesar's, but, from what people tell me about it, the mousey poo-poo would be an _improvement_.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never have had Little Caesar's, but, from what people tell me about it, the mousey poo-poo would be an _improvement_.


Meh, it's pizza. Dough and tomato sauce and cheese. It's no better and no worse than other pizza I've tried. Except the thin crust pizza you get in New York. That's excellent.

I do draw the line at drinks from McDonald's and Burger King, and of course Starbucks. I find the idea of fecal matter in the drinks machines and in the ice to be off-putting.

People have this illusion that there is food hygiene in the food industry. Not so. I used to work in a supermarket butchery - what goes on in those places was eye-opening.

It's pretty certain that at some point in their lives everyone will unintentionally eat pieces of animal/rodent/insect carcass and excrement from the industrial food supply. There is no way of telling which individual restaurants will have clean standards on the day that you visit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh, it's pizza. Dough and tomato sauce and cheese. It's no better and no worse than other pizza I've tried. *Except the* thin crust *pizza you get in New York*. That's excellent.


 (emphases added)

I am originally from Massachusetts. I have family in New York. I lived in both places. I know what good pizza is. You do not get good pizza from a chain. The closest that a chain got to good pizza was Santoro's in Buffalo, New York. In fact, the best pizza that I ever had was in Buffalo. It was a place called Leonardi's. The word on the street was that these two guys used to work for Santoro's. They thought that it was goind downhill, so they quit and started their own pizza joint. It was good. You had to call in advance and even then, the place was mobbed and it took you a while to get to the cash register. Sadly, they recently closed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphases added)
> 
> I am originally from Massachusetts. I have family in New York. I lived in both places. I know what good pizza is. You do not get good pizza from a chain. The closest that a chain got to good pizza was Santoro's in Buffalo, New York. In fact, the best pizza that I ever had was in Buffalo. It was a place called Leonardi's. The word on the street was that these two guys used to work for Santoro's. They thought that it was goind downhill, so they quit and started their own pizza joint. It was good. You had to call in advance and even then, the place was mobbed and it took you a while to get to the cash register. Sadly, they recently closed.


That is correct, you do not get good pizza from a chain. I used to buy excellent thin crust pizza from a little family-run pizzeria called Diraimo's in NY. It was renowned in town for being the best pizzeria.


----------



## Nats121

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, I realise they are poorly paid by DD. Which is why I tipped each worker $4. That, plus the $3 that a driver said above they get paid by DD, makes $7. For a less than 2 mile drive, one freeway exit, from the pizza place to my residence. It's a 5 minute drive, so 15 minutes total work for $7. Or $28/hour equivalent. Seems reasonable to me.
> 
> But yes, even with this, I agree with you completely - following order instructions is indeed too difficult for these workers and it makes the food delivery companies a non-viable option for customers. Lesson learned!


As an Eats driver, unless the order is large and from a good restaurant I usually avoid gated communities or any other type of development where getting in and out is time-consuming.

I suspect that most of the experienced drivers in your area also avoid them, thus you get the incompetent newbies.


----------



## Seamus

Of course there is no training. However, the good news is that it isn't rocket science, anyone with a basic IQ should be able to do just fine. There is a big difference in the experience when you get a good driver vs a bad one. There are too many bad ones. Obviously there are drivers who don't read the instructions.

Honestly though, Fast Food orders (I'll include Little Caesars in that definition) are the bottom of the delivery chain. Most likely to pay on the bottom end of the offers so the more experienced drivers won't even take them in the first place.


----------



## smithers54

7 dollars is a easy pass...not worth the time waiting at the restaurant and at the Guard station....I used to work at a gated community.....nope Its a easy half a hour delivery from point of origin to drop off.


----------



## kos um uber

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

The Gift of Fish said:


> Clearly!
> No, they just don't drive to the pin. The address on all maps I have seen comes up correctly at the location of my residence. I do not live in a complex - the guard hut doesn't even appear on any map.
> Unlikely.. I see no reason why the less able drivers would reject higher-tippped requests.
> No, they get through the gate fine. Then they just stop there. As I mentioned, the first deliverer did read the instructions in his app, and when I met him at the end of the road he said, "Thanks for including those instructions - it made it really easy!". Which proves that it's not a GPS issue - it's simply a case of the drivers not reading or not understanding the instructions.


I think you just hit the nail on the head. The driver who got it right spoke to you in English. The other drivers who got lost didn't understand English. I've had so many issues with deliveries that I could write a book. From the people who don't tell you about the code to get out to the people with pages of instructions to the people who see you when you arrive, but who remain in their houses or apartments because the instructions say 'deliver to door'! It's why I don't do deliveries anymore.

As far as training, there is none. We're given an app and a cheap bag that won't last a month. I actually purchased a pizza bag AND an insulated bag after being embarrassed* during a delivery because I only had that cheap bag and 4 pizzas to deliver. And no, most customers don't care that drivers take extra steps to ensure that their food is delivered hot and/or cold.

*the customer didn't cause my embarrassment.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh, it's pizza. Dough and tomato sauce and cheese. It's no better and no worse than other pizza I've tried. Except the thin crust pizza you get in New York. That's excellent.
> 
> I do draw the line at drinks from McDonald's and Burger King, and of course Starbucks. I find the idea of fecal matter in the drinks machines and in the ice to be off-putting.
> 
> People have this illusion that there is food hygiene in the food industry. Not so. I used to work in a supermarket butchery - what goes on in those places was eye-opening.
> 
> It's pretty certain that at some point in their lives everyone will unintentionally eat pieces of animal/rodent/insect carcass and excrement from the industrial food supply. There is no way of telling which individual restaurants will have clean standards on the day that you visit.


And I was just about to order a drink from Starbucks this morning for the first time in 4 months &#128545;.


----------



## mch

sellkatsell44 said:


> And I was just about to order a drink from Starbucks this morning for the first time in 4 months &#128545;.


If you dont live in some fortress of solitude escape room you should be fine.

Just make sure to include graphs and pie charts in the instructions section.


----------



## sellkatsell44

mch said:


> If you dont live in some fortress of solitude escape room you should be fine.
> 
> Just make sure to include graphs and pie charts in the instructions section.


i actually was going to go in-early morning, non-work meeting @ 7 and I wanted to get in earlier just bc.

starbucks changed their hours (understandable) so when I walked by they were still closed.

wanted my iced white tea but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Bob Reynolds

Customers have discovered that if you want a great food delivery then you need to tip well. 

If you don't tip well then the order gets declined by the good drivers. Finally some non-english speaking driver who can not even read and understand the english language will accept the order because s/he is thrilled to make $3.25-$7.00 on one of these time consuming wait in line fast food pickups.

I generally will turn down any order that pays less than $10. I will not take any order where I am not making more than $1 a mile even if it is over $10. 

The customers in my area are tipping $10 on a Little Ceasars or Papa Johns order and I do take those orders now. When they didn't tip well, I declined them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Nats121 said:


> As an Eats driver, unless the order is large and from a good restaurant I usually avoid gated communities or any other type of development where getting in and out is time-consuming.
> 
> I suspect that most of the experienced drivers in your area also avoid them, thus you get the incompetent newbies.


Who knows. Either way the result is the same for me.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie

mch said:


> That "pizza" is garbage.


That pizza is cheap. As is the lazy dude who decides to keep his luxury SUV parked in his gated community, and instead has cheap foreign-born labor jump through hoops to deliver his grub for 3 bucks. I note no mention was made that any tip was given.

I could never drive for food delivery. That is modern-day serfdom slaving for an entitled class of ******bags.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

smithers54 said:


> 7 dollars is a easy pass...not worth the time waiting at the restaurant and at the Guard station....I used to work at a gated community.....nope Its a easy half a hour delivery from point of origin to drop off.


You can't know that. There's no wait at the guard hut - they just open the barrier and let deliveries through. Lax security, maybe, but it doesn't slow the drivers down.



Lil'Lyftie said:


> That pizza is cheap. As is the lazy dude who decides to keep his luxury SUV parked in his gated community, and instead has cheap foreign-born labor jump through hoops to deliver his grub for 3 bucks. I note no mention was made that any tip was given.
> 
> I could never drive for food delivery. That is modern-day serfdom slaving for an entitled class of @@@@@@bags.


You "note that no mention that any tip was given", so clearly you did not read all of my comments. Which is indeed fitting, given that this thread is about drivers who do not read all the relevant information &#129315;

Foreign-born has nothing to do with this. Don't be racist/nationalist, I am foreign-born too.

I think it's reasonable for someone to expect that when they order something, it will arrive at the right place and that the order will be correct. I think that trying to call the customers who order food an  "entitled class of @@@@@@bags" does come across as a bit drama-queeny.



Bob Reynolds said:


> The customers in my area are tipping $10 on a Little Ceasars or Papa Johns order and I do take those orders now. When they didn't tip well, I declined them.


But there's no guarantee that if you put a $10 tip on the job that you won't get a moron. I'll pass.



Seamus said:


> However, the good news is that it isn't rocket science, anyone with a basic IQ should be able to do just fine.


Yes, one would think...



mch said:


> Just make sure to include graphs and pie charts in the instructions section.


Maybe that's where I went wrong.

"Drive to the end of the road and stop" doesn't cut it. Maybe it should be, "drive halfway down the road, turn 2 pi radians, continue until you have graphed 0.5 miles."


----------



## Lil'Lyftie

The Gift of Fish said:


> Foreign-born has nothing to do with this.


Foreign-born = most easily, and most commonly exploited group of hard working individuals in this country

If you have become too lazy to go get your own food, fine. If you feel so entitled to have someone else slave for your laziness for the mere 3 bucks you throw him/her, you're an entitled duschebag.

I know how to spell that last term correctly, but if I do, UP won't make you have to read it.


----------



## mch

Lil'Lyftie said:


> That pizza is cheap. As is the lazy dude who decides to keep his luxury SUV parked in his gated community, and instead has cheap foreign-born labor jump through hoops to deliver his grub for 3 bucks. I note no mention was made that any tip was given.
> 
> I could never drive for food delivery. That is modern-day serfdom slaving for an entitled class of @@@@@@bags.


I wouldnt exactly call driving around in your car listening to music and delivering food "serfdom" or "slaving" lol. A lot of the people Im picking the food up from are doing more serfing and slaving than me. I know this because I've worked in kitchens and been them&#128514;


----------



## k4ever

ashlee2004 said:


> It's not that drivers are unskilled. It's that we didn't sign up for a flippin escape room.
> 
> If it involves going through a door with a code that I do not have, navigating through an apartment complex beyond what a GPS can handle, going to any area of a residential home other than the front porch, or making a phone call "upon arrival in order to receive delivery instructions", then guess what? I'm leaving your food at the DOOR, and then DASHing off. You are welcome for providing exactly the service you were promised.


This person gets it.

Rideshare services (in this case is food delivery) that only require the worker to know how to drive a car and follow a gps, can only provide a certain level of customer service. If the customer lives in a house with a clear house number in the sidewalk, then there will almost be zero problems with a delivery. Any other place like an apartment, gated community, house without open parking close to it, business, hospital, public areas, or anything that makes a driver work above and beyond to deliver there, has to be properly compensated. If not, then you get what you pay for. This is why I will never order from a gig delivery service.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Foreign-born = most easily, and most commonly exploited group of hard working individuals in this country
> 
> If you have become too lazy to go get your own food, fine. If you feel so entitled to have someone else slave for your laziness for the mere 3 bucks you throw him/her, you're an entitled duschebag.
> 
> I know how to spell that last term correctly, but if I do, UP won't make you have to read it.


Like I said, I'm foreign born. It's got nothing to do with it.

Have a read of the thread. The drivers didn't get "3 bucks", and the money wasn't thrown at them. And they're not slaves, or working in slavery. You're being _very_ drama-queeny.

Don't worry about me 'having to read" your little insults. They don't bother me. But hey, if they make you feel better then knock yourself out.



mch said:


> I wouldnt exactly call driving around in your car listening to music and delivering food "serfdom" or "slaving" lol. A lot of the people Im picking the food up from are doing more serfing and slaving than me. I know this because I've worked in kitchens and been them&#128514;


Yeah, Lenin there is just trying to make it seem dramatic with the "slavery" nonsense.


----------



## sellkatsell44

It’s funny, I’m foreign born. Came as a toddler and because my parents are immigrants, I’m in this weird place where I get a mix of the two.

my mom thinks I’m lazy but everyone at work that isn’t chinese thinks I’m hard working. The Chinese refers to me as abc even though technically, as my older sister likes to remind anyone who calls her an abc, we’re hk.

back to DoorDash and pizza.

I have no gate (not famous enough I guess) and so I always tell them to leave it at the door, but they have to climb up flights of stairs. i tip to say thank you, but uber eats (I use more than door dash) never knows I’m tipping until it’s complete and they always leave it at the door—sometimes they feel the need to knock or text me to let me know it’s there, which I appreciate.

Maybe you just got bad draws in a row?

also Costco pizza > little Caesar


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> we're hk.


Nice. Are you going to apply for a full British passport once they change the rules for HK citizens?



k4ever said:


> Rideshare services (in this case is food delivery) that only require the worker to know how to drive a car and follow a gps


That would be nice. The delivery pin is always on the street exactly outside my residence, and GPS gives directions right to the same.


----------



## mch

The Gift of Fish said:


> Like I said, I'm foreign born. It's got nothing to do with it.
> 
> Have a read of the thread. The drivers didn't get "3 bucks", and the money wasn't thrown at them. And they're not slaves, or working in slavery. You're being _very_ drama-queeny.
> 
> Don't worry about me 'having to read" your little insults. They don't bother me. But hey, if they make you feel better then knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Lenin there is just trying to make it seem dramatic with the "slavery" nonsense.


I didn't know you were foreign born. No wonder you like little Caesar's. I apologize for being rude about it earlier.

If you like Little Caesar's I have something that's right up your alley. It's a "sandwich" from McDonald's called the McRibb. It's not actually ribs though. it's processed, ground up pork snouts and anuses molded into what looks like a little rack of ribs. It's a brilliant concept. You're gonna love it!&#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> uber eats (I use more than door dash)


I tried to use Uber Eats, but with Uber being a technology company an' all, they claim my phone number is invalid and can't be used for Uber services, even though it's the number on my Uber driver and pax accounts.



mch said:


> It's not actually ribs though. it's processed, ground up pork ribs and anuses molded into what looks like a little rack of ribs. It's a brilliant concept. You're gonna love it!&#128514;


Doesn't really sound like something I'd be interested in. You go ahead and keep wolfing them down, though!


----------



## sellkatsell44

The Gift of Fish said:


> I tried to use Uber Eats, but with Uber being a technology company an' all, they claim my phone number is invalid and can't be used for Uber services, even though it's the number on my Uber driver and pax accounts.
> 
> Doesn't really sound like something I'd be interested in. You go ahead and keep wolfing them down, though!


Google voice! It's what I use


The Gift of Fish said:


> Nice. Are you going to apply for a full British passport once they change the rules for HK citizens?
> 
> 
> That would be nice. The delivery pin is always on the street exactly outside my residence, and GPS gives directions right to the same.


dunno. I have my American citizenship. Which is ok. Have not thought that far. I'm aging myself but my birth was before the 1997 handover so I do have my birth certificate is also UK. It's weird.. was suppose to renew my HK id (which is essentially like citizenship, can get me into the country w/o needing passport) But that isn't happening.

Costco pizza can never go wrong.

though I also like fancy deep dish.


----------



## Big Lou

I've had some pretty good luck with my home deliveries from Uber eats and Grubhub. I usually contact them when I see they are on their way. The size of their tip depends on the contact we make with each other. 
So far...so good.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> Google voice! It's what I use


Same here. Google Voice on a data-only service. Uber says no! I can't be bothered to battle with Rohit over it, so no UE for me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

I love Costco pizza but all that cheese blocks me up 😂


----------



## UberBastid

I've never used any deliver service to provide me with food.
Well, wifey does it ... she delivers a piping hot plate of food to my table two or three times a day.
I tip her well.

If I couldn't put on my PJ's and go to McD for my own Big Mac I think I'd stay home and warm up a TV dinner.

It's just lazy.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

The Gift of Fish said:


> My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


The irony is that you placed your inquiry at the very end of a rather lengthy post that devotes most of its words to observing how drivers don't bother to read stuff.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The irony is that you placed your inquiry at the very end of a rather lengthy post that devotes most of its words to observing how drivers don't bother to read stuff.


Not at all - the premise was that drivers don't bother to read delivery instructions, not that they don't read things in general.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't worry, though - the concept evades many.


You forget that, as an American, I have an all encompassing, irrevocable license to intentionally misuse that word.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You forget that, as an American, I have an all encompassing, irrevocable license to intentionally misuse any word.


FIFY


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

mch said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> Heres my ideal delivery. I crank Sweet Georgia Brown (that harlem globe trotters song) on the radio as I turn down the street. I slow down but dont stop. A guy is standing on his porch. He gives me a wave, I give him a nod of acknowledgement back. He raises his hand and I take his bag of cheeseburgers and sky hook them into the air through my moon roof. The bag spins perfectly through the air and softly lands right in his hand without him having to move it. He smiles and gives me a thumbs up. I do the same and drive off into the sunset.
> 
> That's how its done!


Thank you for making my day. Greatest story ever told!! I can't stop laughing. Very impressive and you did it all without having to speak a lick of English to the customer. LOL


----------



## Calirolla

Has this all being during the covid pandemic? Think most still out there are very little English speaking people that aren't able to get unemployment. In California many of us are getting $767 weekly from the state to stay home. Haven't tried doordash side yet (did sign up) but based on Uber's system we would need to do 77-100+ deliveries each week depending on tips to make that, then subtract gas and car wear & tear plus the virus risks going through the restaurants.


----------



## ColonyMark

That’s frustrating. I always read instructions. I appreciate when customers help me find them. I noticed most of your problem deliveries were from “didn’t understand English” drivers. That’s a problem.


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> "don't ring the bell. don't knock"
> 
> Leave at door IS selected.


Does this mean leave at the door to your car?



The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


Is this your mom?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Doordash said that someone from their "refunds team" would contact me when the refund for the failed delivery had been approved. That never happened so I had to do a credit card chargeback to get refunded. And I thought Uber support was bad!



Lute Byrt said:


> Is this your mom?


No, she is not my mother.


----------



## Sonny06

Some people rent their account to illegal immigrant it may be why she doesn’t had a great English it happened sometime, I also apply on DoorDash and give a try honestly their driver app is horrible, I didn’t like it at all I was complaining about Lyft but I found worse.


----------



## SHalester

Lute Byrt said:


> Does this mean leave at the door to your car?


Have you dried out yet? My 'altered' decryption is not working today. Or the key is out of date.


----------



## Trek Shuffler

When you give instructions you should always type them out these 8 languages below. This will at least double your chances of getting hand delivered your Lil C in a timely manner.


*Chinese* - 1.3 Billion Native Speakers. ...
*Spanish* - 460 Million Native Speakers. ...
*English* - 379 Million Native Speakers. ...
*Hindi* - 341 Million Native Speakers. ...
*Arabic* - 315 Million Native Speakers. ...
Bengali - 228 Million Native Speakers. ...
Portuguese - 220 Million Native Speakers. ...
Russian - 153 Million Native Speakers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Trek Shuffler said:


> When you give instructions you should always type them out these 8 languages below. This will at least double your chances of getting hand delivered your Lil C in a timely manner.
> 
> 
> *Chinese* - 1.3 Billion Native Speakers. ...
> *Spanish* - 460 Million Native Speakers. ...
> *English* - 379 Million Native Speakers. ...
> *Hindi* - 341 Million Native Speakers. ...
> *Arabic* - 315 Million Native Speakers. ...
> Bengali - 228 Million Native Speakers. ...
> Portuguese - 220 Million Native Speakers. ...
> Russian - 153 Million Native Speakers.


No, that wouldn't work - unfortunately there is a limit in the app on the number of words that can be written. There's barely enough space to write instructions in one language, let alone 8.


----------



## Oscar Levant

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


I drive for UberEats, and I miss the instructions from time to time. It's not hard to do when you are busy, it's like this, and I imagine the situation is similar to DoorDash.

The instructions are not up front, and you have to scroll down to see them, and since we are so busy, sometimes we just forget to look. I do think Uber could do a better just of doing a 'pop up' on delivery instructions, just in case we forget to look. 
Also, there will be messages on the pick up, 'get extra ketchup' or something like that, and when we are in a hurry, which is ALL the time ( there just aren't enough drivers in my city to keep up with the demand ) it's not to hard to miss it.

However, I ALWAYS check the name on the ticket on the pick up, and if there is no ticket ( some of the small mom and pop shops are not as organized as the franchises, I have the counter person double check the contents against my list ) I have yet to give someone the wrong order.


----------



## jfinks

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


The incorrect orders are the restaurants fault. They should be insuring the right driver gets the right order and the right items in the order. Doordash has the driver check off the items, but it really is a waste of time if things are bagged up. And how am I supposed to tell if it is Dr Pepper or Coke? Taste it? On top of that, we aren't experts in all the menu items and I am sure the customer doesn't want drivers opening up every container to try and determine if it is correct. This is all on the restaurant to not be dumb, lazy and careless.

As far as delivery instructions, the app really doesn't put that out to the driver very well and not always until after they have arrived and slide the slider to "arrive". This has changed a little in the last couple of weeks, the app now detects arrivals so that should help.


----------



## Oscar Levant

jfinks said:


> The incorrect orders are the restaurants fault. They should be insuring the right driver gets the right order and the right items in the order. Doordash has the driver check off the items, but it really is a waste of time if things are bagged up. And how am I supposed to tell if it is Dr Pepper or Coke? Taste it? On top of that, we aren't experts in all the menu items and I am sure the customer doesn't want drivers opening up every container to try and determine if it is correct. This is all on the restaurant to not be dumb, lazy and careless.
> 
> As far as delivery instructions, the app really doesn't put that out to the driver very well and not always until after they have arrived and slide the slider to "arrive". This has changed a little in the last couple of weeks, the app now detects arrivals so that should help.


Yeah, we sure as hell can't check contents. and some, like macdonalds and Starbucks, seal the bags. The best I can do is make sure there IS a drink, not what is in it.



jfinks said:


> The incorrect orders are the restaurants fault. They should be insuring the right driver gets the right order and the right items in the order. Doordash has the driver check off the items, but it really is a waste of time if things are bagged up. And how am I supposed to tell if it is Dr Pepper or Coke? Taste it? On top of that, we aren't experts in all the menu items and I am sure the customer doesn't want drivers opening up every container to try and determine if it is correct. This is all on the restaurant to not be dumb, lazy and careless.
> 
> As far as delivery instructions, the app really doesn't put that out to the driver very well and not always until after they have arrived and slide the slider to "arrive". This has changed a little in the last couple of weeks, the app now detects arrivals so that should help.


You are right on incorrect orders, but I check to make sure I pick up the right name, because some restaurants put the orders on a shelf, and let drivers just pick the ones that are for them. Also, though I could blame a restaurant, do I really want to take a chance and deliver the wrong order? I double check. I've never missed the order, yet.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

jfinks said:


> The incorrect orders are the restaurants fault. They should be insuring the right driver gets the right order and the right items in the order. Doordash has the driver check off the items, but it really is a waste of time if things are bagged up.


That wasn't the case, though. Both the restaurant and the driver were at fault here. Neither checked that the driver had been given the right order. I'm not Carissa. If I was a delivery driver, I'd check that the name on the order matched the name on the app.


----------



## SHalester

I think the only time the order is the drivers 'fault' if they pickup the wrong order. Whether it was handed to them or not. On the driver to double check.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm not Carissa. If I was a delivery driver, I'd check that the name on the order matched the name on the app.


Yeah, that's as basic as basic gets. Am I going to open up the pizza box and make sure that the pizza that they gave me has the right toppings on it? No. If there is a name on the package or ticket, though, I'm definitely going to crosscheck that against the name in my app. It takes all of 20 seconds to do and can save a lot of headaches. And with everybody wearing masks right now, it is very easy for the person at the restaurant to mishear you when you tell him the name.



jfinks said:


> On top of that, we aren't experts in all the menu items.....


This is why I don't like the order-and-pay orders. Half the time I don't know what I'm ordering or how to pronounce the words on the menu. Did one a couple days ago, and one of the items on the list was a "Maverick's Burrito." That's all it said. I'm on the phone with the restaurant placing the order, I ask for a Maverick's Burrito, and they come back with "steak, chicken, or cod?" I kind of pause for a moment because I don't know. My list just says Maverick's Burrito. I didn't know there were different kinds. After an awkward silence, one part of my brain says to the other part, "Just pick one," so I think I went with steak. It's not like I can hang up on them in the middle of placing the order and call the customer for clarification, and I have no clue to ask that question before phoning in the order.


----------



## jfinks

SHalester said:


> I think the only time the order is the drivers 'fault' if they pickup the wrong order. Whether it was handed to them or not. On the driver to double check.


It is the restaurants job to make sure the right delivery gets with the right driver. Otherwise any random person could walk in and grab a bag and leave. I think this happened a lot in the early stages of the "crises" where some orders came up missing. I think this because a few weeks in most places started guarding their orders a lot more. This is loosening up a bit now though. But yes, the driver should do a quick double check of the ticket name, but I am not touching anything in the bag. I will try to notice if something obvious is missing like a drink.


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> I think the only time the order is the drivers 'fault' if they pickup the wrong order. Whether it was handed to them or not. On the driver to double check.


Too much work, for way too little...


----------



## Madisoy

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered Little Caesar's four times over the last couple of months. Doordash is their delivery partner here. To get to where I live, the driver has to tell the guard at the gate that he is delivering, and then drive to the end of the road, where I meet him/her. It's as easy as that, and I put these instructions in the order.
> 
> Of the four times I have ordered it:
> 
> - One guy followed the instructions and delivered the correct order
> - One lady did not read the delivery instructions and needed continued guidance from me on the phone from the guard hut to the end of the road. Very difficult because she did not understand English. The order, when it finally arrived, was correct
> - One guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. He was also had very little English. The order was incorrect with the wrong drink being delivered
> - The last guy also did not read the delivery instructions and needed guidance from me. Very little English. The order was entirely incorrect - he brought me an order for someone named Clarissa. Total failure.
> 
> Given all of this, I have come to the conclusion that Doordash's service is not of merchantable quality and I won't be ordering from them again. It's not worth the hassle - it took 35 minutes of being on hold to Doordash to get refunded for the last delivery.
> 
> Does Doordash not give drivers training? At least training videos to check the name on the order and to read the delivery instructions?


Uber diver dissing dashers
world gon clazee

nex up
APD critical of NYPD & Minnipolis PD


----------



## Lute Byrt

Madisoy said:


> Uber diver dissing dashers
> world gon clazee
> 
> nex up
> APD critical of NYPD & Minnipolis PD


Let me guess...Madisoy you must be one of the former Uber Phone Support people...Tell Rohit hello for me...


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## The Gift of Fish

Madisoy said:


> Uber diver dissing dashers
> world gon clazee
> 
> nex up
> APD critical of NYPD & Minnipolis PD


How silly! &#129315; The customer's occupation has nothing to do with Doordash drivers' ability to deliver orders.


----------



## Mkang14

The Gift of Fish said:


> How silly! &#129315; The customer's occupation has nothing to do with Doordash drivers' ability to deliver orders.


Don't be clazee it has everything to do with it &#128514;


----------



## DriverMark

The Gift of Fish said:


> As mentioned above, I already realise the quality of service is exceptionally low. My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


My wife went to a training class when she started. I didn't attend as the times interfered with my full time job. Don't recall if they had some vids or something that I watched. I wouldn't have paid much attention anyway other than getting the basics on how the app works.

However, seems your experience is more a language barrier problem. If they can't speak English they also probably can't read English. Not sure if DD has a Spanish version of the app. Still shouldn't be hard to get the name of the order correct. Unless they had 2 deliveries and gave you the wrong one. That is easy to do if not paying attention.



The Gift of Fish said:


> If I was a delivery driver, I'd check that the name on the order matched the name on the app.


It is possible the driver had a double delivery for you and Clarissa. She got your order and you hers. Drivers fault either way for not checking the name.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Mkang14 said:


> Don't be clazee it has everything to do with it &#128514;


Of coulse, you are light.


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## The Gift of Fish

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 476552


This gives me pizza envy.


----------



## simont23

What is wrong with cooking a feed at home?


----------



## Lute Byrt

simont23 said:


> What is wrong with cooking a feed at home?


Does this comein English?


----------



## UbeRoBo

Only a fool would use a 3rd party service to deliver their food. What do you expect?


----------



## simont23

Lute Byrt said:


> Does this comein English?


"What is wrong with cooking a feed at home "seems to be a foreign language to a lot of Americans


----------



## Lute Byrt

simont23 said:


> "What is wrong with cooking a feed at home "seems to be a foreign language to a lot of Americans


WTF is cooking a feed? We feed cattle here in the US. That's it. Go eat kiwi...


----------



## jfinks

UbeRoBo said:


> Only a fool would use a 3rd party service to deliver their food. What do you expect?


I'd expect the service you pay for to be reliable. 3rd party delivery is great for smaller businesses. No staffing, no scheduling, no taxes, no managers having to manage drivers/hire/fire.


----------



## UbeRoBo

jfinks said:


> I'd expect the service you pay for to be reliable. 3rd party delivery is great for smaller businesses. No staffing, no scheduling, no taxes, no managers having to manage drivers/hire/fire.


No thanks. I don't want them handling my food. Almost everyone I know has who has used it no longer does due to bad experiences with the service and the food when it finally arrives.


----------



## Lute Byrt

UbeRoBo said:


> No thanks. I don't want them handling my food. Almost everyone I know has who has used it no longer does due to bad experiences with the service and the food when it finally arrives.


I think you have a great solution. Go get your own damn food!


----------



## jfinks

UbeRoBo said:


> No thanks. I don't want them handling my food. Almost everyone I know has who has used it no longer does due to bad experiences with the service and the food when it finally arrives.


Them, so all are bad and every experience is bad? Sure some get messed up but the vast majority go on without a hitch.

There can be a lot of reasons people order delivery. Maybe they have a few kids and instead of rounding them all up into the car, car seats and whatever they take a break and order delivery. Maybe the people ordering have had a few drinks or are stoned and can't drive. Maybe they have health issues and are unable to drive. Just making a blanket statement that all services are bad and never to use them is asinine.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Delivered by the guy who just took a shit in the airport staging lot porta-potty and didn't wash his hands. Again, no thanks. I have a few dozen places that have great takeout within a 5 minute drive and It doesn't kill me to take 10-15 minutes to go get it. Or better yet, If I want take out I'll coordinate a pick up for me or my girlfriend to get it on the way home from work or an errand.


----------



## jfinks

UbeRoBo said:


> Delivered by the guy who just took a shit in the airport staging lot porta-potty and didn't wash his hands. Again, no thanks. I have a few dozen places that have great takeout within a 5 minute drive and It doesn't kill me to take 10-15 minutes to go get it. Or better yet, If I want take out I'll coordinate a pick up for me or my girlfriend to get it on the way home from work or an errand.


Stupid comparisons. Everybody poops, it isn't like he handled your food. Are you saying that all drivers are dirty and just lowlifes and you aren't. They only touched the bag, got problems with that then wear gloves when touching bag. Not everyone can go out and get food. Doesn't matter if it is 1 minute away, 5 min, or 20 min. Not everyone has a GF on the way home from work that can pick stuff up.


----------



## Dick Dasher

The Dick man would have left and eaten a free pizza as soon as he saw a guard station.


----------



## UbeRoBo

jfinks said:


> Stupid comparisons. Everybody poops, it isn't like he handled your food. Are you saying that all drivers are dirty and just lowlifes and you aren't. They only touched the bag, got problems with that then wear gloves when touching bag. Not everyone can go out and get food. Doesn't matter if it is 1 minute away, 5 min, or 20 min. Not everyone has a GF on the way home from work that can pick stuff up.


Enjoy your fries, fool !! There is probably some extra special sauce on them from the driver eating some of them. Yuk !!!


----------



## simont23

Lute Byrt said:


> WTF is cooking a feed? We feed cattle here in the US. That's it. Go eat kiwi...


That is what I am getting at . You don't even know what cooking a feed means. You are on the right track with your reference to feeding cattle. Feeding is the verb form. A feed is the noun form of the same thing. So cooking a feed means preparing a meal. That is what I feel Americans have forgotten how to do. You seem to have even forgotten how to pop down and get it yourself. You pay others to cook and deliver utterly crap food, and wonder why you are poor and unhealthy!


----------



## elpendejo

simont23 said:


> That is what I am getting at . You don't even know what cooking a feed means. You are on the right track with your reference to feeding cattle. Feeding is the verb form. A feed is the noun form of the same thing. So cooking a feed means preparing a meal. That is what I feel Americans have forgotten how to do. You seem to have even forgotten how to pop down and get it yourself. You pay others to cook and deliver utterly crap food, and wonder why you are poor and unhealthy!


Feed them fodder!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

simont23 said:


> "What is wrong with cooking a feed at home "seems to be a foreign language to a lot of Americans


"Cooking a feed"? &#129315; :roflmao: Lol, depends if you're planning on giving it to farm animals, I suppose.

But to answer your question, there is nothing wrong with cooking food at home. However, home cooking is not relevant to a thread about food delivery service.



UbeRoBo said:


> Only a fool would use a 3rd party service to deliver their food. What do you expect?


Obviously I expected to receive what I ordered. What do you think I expected to receive when I ordered a meal? A caged parrot? A strip-o-gram?

Suggested order of events:

1) Engage brain
2) Write post


----------



## elpendejo

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Cooking a feed"? &#129315; :roflmao: Lol, depends of you're planning on giving it to farm animals, I suppose.


New Zealand is well known for producing cows and sheep. The baby sheep are called lambs. The baby cows are called baby cows. Some of the animals are selected to grow and reproduce and some are not. The baby cows and lambs that are not selected to grow are then butchered and cut into various types of meat. Baby cows turn into a delicious meal called "veal". The lambs are turned butchered then turn into "lamb chops" another delicious meal. I prefer veal but will also devour lamb Chops. I also will never turn down a good spit roasted "sacrificial lamb". This is very popular at Easter time for various people. The cows that are grown eventually become filet and leather. The grown sheep are used for wool production until they grow too old. The grown sheep are then also butchered and sold as mutton to whomever they can convince to buy it. Typically the English and I am guessing some of the local islanders consume it. To make a short story long, there is a good chance this gentlemen does have farm animals to feed. Hope this helps all...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

elpendejo said:


> New Zealand is well known for producing cows and sheep. The baby sheep are called lambs. The baby cows are called baby cows. These baby cows and lambs are then butchered and cut into various types of meat. Baby cows turn into a delicious meal called "veal". The lambs are turned butchered then turn into "lamb chops" another delicious meal. I prefer veal but will also devour lamb Chops. I also will never turn down a good spit roasted "sacrificial lamb" The cows that are grown eventually become filet and leather. The grown sheep are used for wool production until they grow too old. The grown sheep are then also butchered and sold as mutton to whomever they can convince to buy it. Typically the English and I am guessing some of the local islanders consume it. To make a short story long, there is a good chance this gentlemen does have farm animals to feed. Hope this helps all...


No, not helpful. This thread is about ordering food for delivery (for humans). Do try to keep up, pendejo.


----------



## elpendejo

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, not helpful. This thread is about ordering food for delivery (for humans). Do try to keep up, pendejo.


Read it, my post is about food and how it is delivered to market...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

elpendejo said:


> Read it, my post is about food...


This thread is about ordering food for delivery (for humans). Do try to keep up, pendejo.


----------



## elpendejo

The Gift of Fish said:


> This thread is about ordering food for delivery (for humans). Do try to keep up, pendejo.


Are you still crying because of your Little Ceasars order? Get it yourself next time...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

elpendejo said:


> Are you still crying because of your Little Ceasars order? Get it yourself next time...


No, not receiving a food order did not make me cry.

As to your suggestion of getting the food myself next time, I had already decided that the lack of quality provided by Doordash will indeed prevent me from ordering from them again.


----------



## simont23

Lute Byrt said:


> WTF is cooking a feed? We feed cattle here in the US. That's it. Go eat kiwi...





The Gift of Fish said:


> No, not receiving a food order did not make me cry.
> 
> As to your suggestion of getting the food myself next time, I had already decided that the lack of quality provided by Doordash will indeed prevent me from ordering from them again.


Baby cows are actually called calves. And talking about meat and delivering meat to markets has little relevance to Little Caesars. They have mostly highly flavoured chemicals and fillers in their pizza, and bugger all authentic meat, actually.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ahh DD. I have done maybe 20 deliveries, compared to hundreds on Eats.

Horrible app, full of glitches. $1.99 instant pay fee. Tons of people do not tip. Takes a political point as a company that has *absolutely nothing* to do with what's going on right now.

They can get bent. But at least I have a cool red bag for groceries! &#128514;



The Gift of Fish said:


> As mentioned above, I already realise the quality of service is exceptionally low. My post was to enquire if drivers are given any training.


No, drivers are not given any training. Green Light in about 24 hours and a red bag after a few deliveries.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Benjamin M said:


> No, drivers are not given any training. Green Light in about 24 hours and a red bag after a few deliveries.


Thanks. You're one of the few people to answer the original question instead of writing a review of Little Caesar's and trying to score points!


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose

Uber and Doordash both suck. The customers suck even more though. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> Sorry, not sorry.


Lol. Sounds like you're a little confused there, chief.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

I was feeling hungry last night so I decided to give Door Dash one more chance. So, I placed an order and it was assigned to Junimar.

I decided to call Junimar to tell her that the drink I ordered was Diet Pepsi, and to ensure that she brought this, not regular Pepsi. She answered the phone and listened to my request. She spoke very little English but after a few attempts from me to explain myself, she asked, "You going to drink it?". This seemed a very strange question, but I replied that yes, I was indeed going to drink it. Junimar and I said goodbye to each other and I waited.

Everything seemed ok until the car on the map got to one mile away from my residence, when it just stopped. I assumed that Junimar would not have been able to read the instructions in her app, so I called her again and gave them to her; the instructions being to drive to the end of the road and stop. She said ok and hung up, and I sat down on a low fence at the end of the road to wait for her.

A few more minutes passed, yet the car had not moved. I phoned her again and gave her the instructions again. "OK", she said chirpily, and hung up once more. But again, more time passed and her car had not moved. I phoned her again. This time, after I had given her the instructions, I heard her speaking to someone else in Portuguese. I don't speak Portuguese, but I asked her in Spanish if she spoke Spanish. Many Portuguese speakers do, even if just a little. "Sí", she said.

This revelation gave me great hope that I would soon be enjoying my meal. So I gave Junimar the instructions in Spanish. "Siga de frente hasta el final de la calle y deténgase". "Go to the end of the road and stop".

"Ok!", said Junimar, and we said goodbye once more. However, another 5 minutes passed but once more the car on the map did not move.

My dreams of hot food were slowly dying, and I was beginning to lose hope. I decided to phone Junimar again.

- "My husband cannot find the way!", said Junimar.
- "Tell him to drive to the end of the road and stop, I said.
- "OK!", she replied.

I looked down at the Door Dash map and saw that, no, the car was not moving. I waited another 5 minutes. It still wasn't moving. So.... I decided to phone Junimar.

"My husband doesn't know where to go!", said Junimar. I was, by this stage, wondering what the hell Junimar's husband had to do with all of this. But that was a question I decided not to ask, fearing that asking it would increase Junimar's confusion to critical, flashing red light, level.

- "Tell your husband to drive to where the little house is on the map. Tell him to look at the map. He will see a picture of a little black house on it. I am at the little black house. He must drive to the little black house", I said.

- "Ok!", said Junimar

Amazingly, the car began to move, and in the right direction! The gods of cold food and no-longer-cold drinks were surely smiling on me. A Prius rolled up a couple of minutes later driven by a man with no passenger. It was Junimar's husband. But where was Junimar? Had he lost the will to live, incapacitated her and stuffed her in the trunk? But I had no time to be asking questions; I had food to eat. He put the passenger window down and handed me my order along with, of course, a regular Pepsi.

It took 25 minutes from the time that hubby stopped his car a mile away until he delivered me the order. The food was stone cold. I weighed up the facts. Junimar was a non-English speaker. That would have not been too bad, but to top that off, she couldn't be bothered to go out to work, instead sending hubby out in her place. So when hubby messed up the delivery, I had to enter into a three way relayed call, in Spanish, in order to get my food. That wasn't ok. So I called Door Dash and got a refund. They told me that they would de-list Junimar for sending someone else to work in her place. Which I think is fair enough.

So, Door Dash scored a major fail on this final attempt.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Jax

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the delivery instructions were like Mission-Impossible - deactivate the perimeter alarm, avoid infrared beams, scale down a cliff wall and then scuba dive down 100 feet to my door then I'd understand some difficulty.


What?? Haha thats hilarious!!

I will share over 20 years ago. I was delivering pizza for Papa Johns and I got to this house for a 10 pizza order and they were having a huge party upstairs and the door was locked. I noticed an unattended ladder next store (the neighbor appeared to be cleaning the gutters but went inside) and I grabbed the ladder and used the ladder to go up to the second floor window and banged real hard. Someone came over and told them to tell the host they need to come downstairs to get the pizzas.

I then went back down the ladder and the host met me and we laughed about it. This was before everyone had cell phones. I gave them the pizzas then went to return the ladder. Upon returning it, the neighbor came outside and questioned me. I told them what was up and he laughed. He knew the college kids next store never answer the door. LOL


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was feeling hungry last night so I decided to give Door Dash one more chance. So, I placed an order and it was assigned to Junimar.
> 
> I decided to call Junimar to tell her that the drink I ordered was Diet Pepsi, and to ensure that she brought this, not regular Pepsi. She answered the phone and listened to my request. She spoke very little English but after a few attempts from me to explain myself, she asked, "You going to drink it?". This seemed a very strange question, but I replied that yes, I was indeed going to drink it. Junimar and I said goodbye to each other and I waited.
> 
> Everything seemed ok until the car on the map got to one mile away from my residence, when it just stopped. I assumed that Junimar would not have been able to read the instructions in her app, so I called her again and gave them to her; the instructions being to drive to the end of the road and stop. She said ok and hung up, and I sat down on a low fence at the end of the road to wait for her.
> 
> A few more minutes passed, yet the car had not moved. I phoned her again and gave her the instructions again. "OK", she said chirpily, and hung up once more. But again, more time passed and her car had not moved. I phoned her again. This time, after I had given her the instructions, I heard her speaking to someone else in Portuguese. I don't speak Portuguese, but I asked her in Spanish if she spoke Spanish. Many Portuguese speakers do, even if just a little. "Sí", she said.
> 
> This revelation gave me great hope that I would soon be enjoying my meal. So I gave Junimar the instructions in Spanish. "Siga de frente hasta el final de la calle y deténgase". "Go to the end of the road and stop".
> 
> "Ok!", said Junimar, and we said goodbye once more. However, another 5 minutes passed but once more the car on the map did not move.
> 
> My dreams of hot food were slowly dying, and I was beginning to lose hope. I decided to phone Junimar again.
> 
> - "My husband cannot find the way!", said Junimar.
> - "Tell him to drive to the end of the road and stop, I said.
> - "OK!", she replied.
> 
> I looked down at the Door Dash map and saw that, no, the car was not moving. I waited another 5 minutes. It still wasn't moving. So.... I decided to phone Junimar.
> 
> "My husband doesn't know where to go!", said Junimar. I was, by this stage, wondering what the hell Junimar's husband had to do with all of this. But that was a question I decided not to ask, fearing that asking it would increase Junimar's confusion to critical, flashing red light, level.
> 
> - "Tell your husband to drive to where the little house is on the map. Tell him to look at the map. He will see a picture of a little black house on it. I am at the little black house. He must drive to the little black house", I said.
> 
> - "Ok!", said Junimar
> 
> Amazingly, the car began to move, and in the right direction! The gods of cold food and no-longer-cold drinks were surely smiling on me. A Prius rolled up a couple of minutes later driven by a man with no passenger. It was Junimar's husband. But where was Junimar? Had he lost the will to live, incapacitated her and stuffed her in the trunk? But I had no time to be asking questions; I had food to eat. He put the passenger window down and handed me my order along with, of course, a regular Pepsi.
> 
> It took 25 minutes from the time that hubby stopped his car a mile away until he delivered me the order. The food was stone cold. I weighed up the facts. Junimar was a non-English speaker. That would have not been too bad, but to top that off, she couldn't be bothered to go out to work, instead sending hubby out in her place. So when hubby messed up the delivery, I had to enter into a three way relayed call, in Spanish, in order to get my food. That wasn't ok. So I called Door Dash and got a refund. They told me that they would de-list Junimar for sending someone else to work in her place. Which I think is fair enough.
> 
> So, Door Dash scored a major fail on this final attempt.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


Either you have some stupid drivers in your area or the doordash app location and the gps location don't match up. Probably a little of both.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Either you have some stupid drivers in your area or the doordash app location and the gps location don't match up. Probably a little of both.


I can't imagine that DoorDash would put the little black house icon correctly on the customer's app and one mile down the road on the driver's app. Not even Uber, which is traditionally the king of technological fork ups, would do that.

But apps aren't perfect, which is why they let customers phone drivers and vice versa. I think that being able to communicate in basic English should be a requirement for gig workers.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

The Jax said:


> I then went back down the ladder and the host met me and we laughed about it.


 I was really hoping you were going to tell us that you carried all the pizzas up the ladder and handed them through the second-floor window.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

The Gift of Fish said:


> I can't imagine that DoorDash would put the little black house icon correctly on the customer's app and one mile down the road on the driver's app.


I've had some that weren't even close to the correct location. Of course when that happens to me I call the customer to find out when they are. That said it sounds like your driver was an idiot.


----------



## TimmyWeekend

As a driver myself with Uber eats and GrubHub, I have difficulty with complexes. sure, they give me the building and the apartment number. But they’re not in order. takes me forever to make the delivery. Then, I’ve got a call him or her to help me.

And then if I’m driving at night time, the street number is visible or because the street number is not lit up.

as a customer, I don’t UberEATS once, delivery said an hour. It was actually an hour and 30 minutes. Food was stone cold.

I just had a delivery last night for the first time with GrubHub. Delivery guy was quick, but the food sucked. I ordered jalapeño poppers. They were burnt. two slices of pizza they were stone cold.

**** it, next time I’ll be at the go to the restaurant myself or just do takeout.


----------



## NOXDriver

Wait.. lives in a community with a security officer, and is far enough off the main road that he has to 'meet you'?

Orders $5 garbage pizza and cola.

No tip.

Something is not adding up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

NOXDriver said:


> Wait.. lives in a community with a security officer, and is far enough off the main road that he has to 'meet you'?
> 
> Orders $5 garbage pizza and cola.
> 
> No tip.
> 
> Something is not adding up.


Didn't say he lives in a "community".
Doesn't say he lives far from the road. 
Didn't order $5 pizza.
Does give a tip.

Does wonder why reading comprehension is so low nowadays. Blames the education cuts of the 1980s.


----------

